# UK Xfactor can I watch it?



## dazzles (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi 

I used to watch X factor UK (dont judge me) on youtube however it has now barred the full episodes beng shown as ITV complained. Does anyone else watch it via stream or a link that they can share or recommend to me as I have been here a one year since yesterday and Dubai can be pretty lonely at times and my weekly dose of X factor UK reminds me of home and keeps me entertained for awhile.

Please only comment if you know how I can watch it as I watched the first two episodes however I want to catch number 3 and future shows.

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

dazzles said:


> Hi
> 
> I used to watch X factor UK (dont judge me) on youtube however it has now barred the full episodes beng shown as ITV complained. Does anyone else watch it via stream or a link that they can share or recommend to me as I have been here a one year since yesterday and Dubai can be pretty lonely at times and my weekly dose of X factor UK reminds me of home and keeps me entertained for awhile.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of ways to watch it. One method is torrents, which you can Google. The other is not allowed to be discussed on here (see sticky beginning with V on the front page 

Once you've made 5 useful posts you can avail the PM facility on here. Happy to help you via PM with more specific info...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> There are a couple of ways to watch it. One method is torrents, which you can Google. The other is not allowed to be discussed on here (see sticky beginning with V on the front page
> 
> Once you've made 5 useful posts you can avail the PM facility on here. Happy to help you via PM with more specific info...


I'll vouch for your helpfulness in the 'subject that shall not be named'!

however, are you coming out of the closet as an X-Factor watcher?!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

vantage said:


> I'll vouch for your helpfulness in the 'subject that shall not be named'!
> 
> however, are you coming out of the closet as an X-Factor watcher?!


The wife watches it, though occasionally I can't find a torrent for it 

To be fair it is an improvement on most programmes available on Du!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

m1key said:


> The wife watches it, though occasionally I can't find a torrent for it
> 
> To be fair it is an improvement on most programmes available on Du!


I have a 42" fish tank in my lounge which i fill with camel manure, watching this is also an improvement.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Laowei said:


> I have a 42" fish tank in my lounge which i fill with camel manure, watching this is also an improvement.


I often find myself watching the screen saver


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Laowei said:


> I have a 42" fish tank in my lounge which i fill with camel manure, watching this is also an improvement.


That is an extremely graphic image.. lol..


----------



## dazzles (Sep 10, 2012)

m1key said:


> There are a couple of ways to watch it. One method is torrents, which you can Google. The other is not allowed to be discussed on here (see sticky beginning with V on the front page
> 
> Once you've made 5 useful posts you can avail the PM facility on here. Happy to help you via PM with more specific info...




Hi Mikey


Thanks for the comment on my post, I dont know what you mean by the sticky begining with V on the fron page??? If there is a way to watch it via stream as I am on work laptop and dont want to download torrants as it will effect the worklaptop so if you know a way round this I would appreciate your ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> I have a 42" fish tank in my lounge which i fill with camel manure, watching this is also an improvement.


How do the fish manage to swim in that?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

dazzles said:


> Hi Mikey
> 
> 
> Thanks for the comment on my post, I dont know what you mean by the sticky begining with V on the fron page??? If there is a way to watch it via stream as I am on work laptop and dont want to download torrants as it will effect the worklaptop so if you know a way round this I would appreciate your ideas.
> ...


In order to stream you would need the V, which is not to be mentioned  The sticky I mentioned is here. If it is a work laptop then you're likely to struggle either way with work IT policies. You might want to get yourself a cheap laptop or tablet. Another route is to connect a nettop to your TV.

You could investigate newsgroups. Haven't used them myself, so can't really advise on them. A Google search will reveal more on this.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## creative4art (May 3, 2011)

m1key said:


> You could investigate newsgroups. Haven't used them myself, so can't really advise on them. A Google search will reveal more on this.


Newsgroups rocks. I have been using them for 6 yrs now. Download HD episodes/movies and watch them at your own convenience. Takes barely 20-30 mins to download. It requires a paid subscription though and not for the light hearted , but its much safer, less likely to download a "dummy" series and speed is constant. 


Simon Cowel rocks! . I am however a "Britains got talent" fan rather than the Xfactor.


----------



## scottyw (Aug 7, 2012)

dazzles said:


> Hi
> 
> I used to watch X factor UK (dont judge me) on youtube however it has now barred the full episodes beng shown as ITV complained. Does anyone else watch it via stream or a link that they can share or recommend to me as I have been here a one year since yesterday and Dubai can be pretty lonely at times and my weekly dose of X factor UK reminds me of home and keeps me entertained for awhile.
> 
> ...



I believe that tv-links.eu will have what you're looking for


----------



## Ickle_Em (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm another XF saddo and have an iPad - anyone know the best way to watch it on this? I have Apple tv too where I'm staying - not sure that makes a difference/makes it easier to view?!

Thanks


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Ickle_Em said:


> I'm another XF saddo and have an iPad - anyone know the best way to watch it on this? I have Apple tv too where I'm staying - not sure that makes a difference/makes it easier to view?!
> 
> Thanks


You have a PM...


----------

